# Hylafax + Capi4hylafax - c2faxrecv startet nicht über init

## hansdupfing

Hallo,

kernel ist 2.4.23pre, aktuellste Hylafax, Capi, Capi4hylafax, ISDN Karte ist A1 ISA.

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe meine Initscripte folgendermassen organisiert: Erst startet Capi, dann capi4hylafax (also eigentlich der c2faxrecv, d.h auch die Modeminitialisierung des Capi Modems für Hylafax) und dann Haylafax selber.

Soviel die Theorie. Tatsächlich startet aber der c2faxrecv nicht, unter der pid ist auch kein Prozess. Sobald ich mich einloggen kann und ein capi4hylafax restart mache meckert er das unter der PID kein Prozess vorhanden ist, startet dann das Script und dann ist auch ein c2faxrecv Prozess vorhanden.

Unterm strich heisst das für mich das Script ist in Ordnung, aber er kann den c2faxrecv in den Moment noch nicht korrekt starten. Warum ist hier die Frage, bzw. alternatives Workaround. Danach wird nur noch der Cpusd und die Firewall un der Cron gestartet.

Hier ist das capi4hylafax script (das ist aus dem emerge unverändert)

cat /etc/runlevels/default/capi4hylafax

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

        need net capi isdn4linux

        before hylafax

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting Capi4HylaFAX"

        start-stop-daemon -b -m --quiet --start --exec /usr/bin/c2faxrecv \

                --pidfile /var/run/c2faxrecv.pid

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping Capi4HylaFAX"

        start-stop-daemon -o --quiet --stop --pidfile /var/run/c2faxrecv.pid

        eend $?

}

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar 

Grüße Bernhard

----------

## hansdupfing

Hallo,

hat echt niemand ne Idee?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:    Des bringt mich zur Verzweiflung!

Grüße Bernhard

----------

## barbar

Also nur um deine Verzweiflung zu lindern:

Was passiert wenn du  c2faxrecv nicht per skript sonder händisch startest ? Gibts dann Fehlermeldungen ?

----------

## hansdupfing

Nein, es geht einwanfrei!

Wenn der Rechner fertig gebooted ist gibt mir ein 

faxstat:

Hylafax Scheduler on Server.: running.

Modem FaxCapi: +49 89 123456 Terminated.

cat /var/run/c2faxrecv.pid gibt ne nummer aus.

Der Prozess existiert aber nicht.

Und egal ob ich jetzt ein /etc/init.d/capi4hylafax restart oder auch nur ein "c2faxrecv &" mache  läuft danach der Prozess.

Ein faxstat gibt sich dann glücklich mit Modem FaxCapi Running and Idle.

D.h. ich kann aus welchen gründen auch immer den Prozess erst starten wenn ich eingeloggt bin.

Hier kommt mir ein wenig selbst die Idee ob es irgendwie mit den rechten zusammenhängen könnte?

Als welcher Benutzer laufen denn die Init Scripte ab?

Welche Dateien müssen betroffen sein?

Ich hab die rechte von /dev/capi20 auf a+rx gesetzt..

Sonst noch Dateien wo ich eventuell Rechte modifizieren muss?

Grüße Bernhard

----------

## hansdupfing

*Freu*

Habs hinbekommen.

Es war wie nach Tagelangen Nachdenken mir ja langsam selbst in die Dämmerung kam ein Rechteproblem.

Hylafax läuft als uucp user. Ein sudo -u uucp c2faxrecv gab mir ein "Modem is wedged" im Syslog, also auf gut Deutsch aufs Modem kann er net zugreifen.

D.h. der uucp user muss auch Zugriff auf /dev/capi20 bzw. /dev/isdn/capi20 haben. Und das war irgendwie verloren gegangen. Ich habs zwar in der Step by Step Einrichtung gemacht gehabt, aber ... Als root hatte ich ja zugriff deswegen konnte ich es ja auch starten.

Ein kurzes chmod a+rwx /dev/capi20 bereinigte alles.

Hoffe des hilft jemand wenn er auf des gleiche Problem stösst.

LG Bernhard

----------

## hotspot1932

hallo ihr leute,

habe den thread durchgelesen, weil ich ganz ähnliche probleme habe:

zum ersten existiert kein /dev/faxCAPI driver, habe auch keine Idee wo der herkommen soll (Capi intallations fehler?)

dann lassen sich die Rechte auf /dev/capi20 (das ja ein link ist) nicht ändern. bei mir:

ls -l /dev/capi20

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 11 Jun 19 07:10 /dev/capi20 -> isdn/capi20

(und

ls -l /dev/isdn/capi20

crwxrwxrwx  1 root root 68, 0 Jan  1  1970 /dev/isdn/capi20)

was ich bisher gemacht habe:

hardware installiert (AVMB1). Läuft, weil sie beim booten erkannt wird.

capi installiert: scheint richtig zu laufen: /proc/capi vorhanden. /dev/capi und /dev/capi20 vorhanden. Allerdings /dev/faxCAPI nicht vorhanden. Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich da ein Fehler gemacht habe. 

hylafax und capi4hylafax installiert und konfiguriert. allerdings glaube ich, dass es erstmal nicht so wichtig ist, ob diese passen, weil ich denke, dass ich erstmal den faxCAPI device brauche.

da ich seit Tagen so viel rumprobiert habe und langsam nicht mehr weiß wo mir der Kopf steht, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir nachsieht, wenn ich nicht genauere Infos gebe.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein Tipp, wie ich weiter komme. Auf jeden Fall mal danke.

hotspot

----------

## smart

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zum ersten existiert kein /dev/faxCAPI driver
> 
> 

 

Noe, so gibts den auch nicht. Es geht ums Package capi4hylafax das legt dann z.B. die Konfigurationsdatei:

/var/spool/fax/etc/config.faxCAPI

an.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> crwxrwxrwx 1 root root 68, 0 Jan 1 1970 /dev/isdn/capi20
> 
> 

 

Genau, und da wird owner gewexelt mit:

chown uucp /dev/isdn/capi20

----------

## hotspot1932

hi smart,

Dank Dir für Deine Antwort. Habe das Problem mittlerweil gefunden: Hatte vergessen die Zeile

fx:2345:once:/usr/sbin/faxrecv faxCAPI

in die inittab zu schreiben... Sorry für den Aufwand.

bis dann mal

hotspot

----------

